# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Ziess Drivesave vs Crizal Prevencia

## JuliaG

I have had a number of patients come is asking me this question. As I don't have any experience with current Zeiss products I'm wondering what the differences are. Looking online it looks like the coatings are similar, but that the Zeiss lenses have a blue tint/colour cast when on a patient vs the purple/yellow of the prevencia. Also how is this accomplished? "Luminance Design® Technology by ZEISS calculates the lens with the optimal pupil size in low-light conditions"

Any input you could offer would be appreciated. 

Which lab could I get these from if I wanted to try a set out for myself?

----------

